# Dirt Rally gratis auf Steam



## M1lchschnitte (14. September 2019)

just saying


----------



## Kelemvor (14. September 2019)

thanks, fehlt nur der Odyssey support für VR. Aber für Noppes kann ich  das verschmerzen.

Edit: dumm nur das es nicht in meiner Steam Bib auftaucht. In den Steam Foren ist noch jemand mit dem Problem. 

Was soll ich nur tun? EPIC installieren?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (14. September 2019)

Vom Shop aus installieren, dann taucht es auf. Allerdings verschwindet es eventuell auch wieder, wenn du es deinstallierst, hatte ich schonmal bei anderen Gratistiteln. 
Man muss sich das also irgendwie merken. 

Korrektur: Funzt doch net, ich warte mal ab.


----------



## AlphaMale (14. September 2019)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> thanks, fehlt nur der Odyssey support für VR. Aber für Noppes kann ich  das verschmerzen.
> 
> Edit: dumm nur das es nicht in meiner Steam Bib auftaucht. In den Steam Foren ist noch jemand mit dem Problem.
> 
> Was soll ich nur tun? EPIC installieren?



Yes...same hier...Komisch komisch. Hab ich es jetzt oder nicht


----------



## drstoecker (15. September 2019)

Gabs schon zur gamescom aber dennoch nice!


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2019)

Ist ja auch so schwer einfach mal einen Link mit anzugeben: Save 100% on DiRT Rally on Steam


----------



## Kelemvor (15. September 2019)

nuja wird prominent auf dem Client direkt angezeigt. Steam geöffnet und Tadaa. Das gleiche bei Aufruf der Webseite.

wenn ich mich recht erinnere vergessen die PCGH Newsredakteure links auch gerne mal.


----------



## Kelemvor (16. September 2019)

18:16 Mail vom Steam Support, Problem ist gelöst.


----------

